# Purple Diamond Rhom



## xtwelvx (Mar 30, 2005)

Just got him today. He's really mean. He attacked the glass as soon as I dropped him in. How can you tell if its a purple diamond rhom? It was labeled as black diamond but Ash told me it was a purple diamond.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Both names are just common names based on appearance. If it has multicouloured rainbow sparkles from its scales you could call it a rainbow rhom. Either way its a rhom. Blue diamond, black diamond... are just common names too often used to describe any glitter a fish's scales may have.

Regardless what you want to call it its a nice fish and congrats on the pickup.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That is a DAMN NICE rhom you've got there!










IMO, if he's diamond shaped and has a purple glisten to him, then go ahead and call him a "purple diamond rhom."
It's no big deal, and describes what he looks like.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> That is a DAMN NICE rhom you've got there!


I'm with Pman. Nice looking rhombeus.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Rhom! Cool shape


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Looks alot like my "blue diamond"...Like others said a rhom is a rhom, but that sure is a beaut you got


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

is it showing much purple to you in person at angles?....... very very nice..... i would like to get my hands on one..... a blue diamond or i guess even a black diamond can have purple on it as well...... would like to see more pics to see more color in it..... good buy! How many inches? 7 or so?


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

My mature black diamond came from a light tank looking like a blue diamond. (sold as diamond p only) In my very dark tank he slowly changed to a full black diamond with some blue highlights at certain angles. 
Also has a high back, or diamond shape, hope your as happy with yours as I am with mine.


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)

looking good!


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

nice rhom









keep us updated


----------



## xtwelvx (Mar 30, 2005)

DUMP TRUCK said:


> is it showing much purple to you in person at angles?....... very very nice..... i would like to get my hands on one..... a blue diamond or i guess even a black diamond can have purple on it as well...... would like to see more pics to see more color in it..... good buy! How many inches? 7 or so?


He's only about 5.5 inches maybe 6 at most. I can see slight blue/purple on his gills and body but its not that much. I'll get better pics in a few days. So a diamond rhom is just a diamond rhom and mine is just a diamond with purple tint. Hopefully I can get some better pics.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I cant believe you traded a 7" inch rhom for a 5 inch rhom as long as your happy though


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Ba20 said:


> I cant believe you traded a 7" inch rhom for a 5 inch rhom as long as your happy though


I think u meant geryi


----------



## xtwelvx (Mar 30, 2005)

Just snapped a few more pics of him. One of the pic is blurry but you can see some coloring by his tail. Its hard to take pics because he's always moving.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I Can Mate said:


> I cant believe you traded a 7" inch rhom for a 5 inch rhom as long as your happy though


I think u meant geryi
[/quote]

Yes Yes I did, Thank you for the correction, Youll have that after a long day.


----------



## xtwelvx (Mar 30, 2005)

Ba20 said:


> I cant believe you traded a 7" inch rhom for a 5 inch rhom as long as your happy though


Yea I posted up a for trade or sale ad in the classifieds section but nobody seemed to be interested. I'd rather have a rhom since it will get bigger. The geryi has been the same size for a few years already. I can take a small loss. Ash will probably sell that geryi for 300. Besides, if I ever wanted to get another geryi I can just buy another one. I'm pretty happy with my trade.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

It will take years for that rhom to grow big, should have kept the geryi but if your happy then congrats


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice fish man







the blue diamod is my favorite piranha


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice! Definately more unique than the Geryi IMO.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

PDOGGY said:


> Very nice! Definately more unique than the Geryi IMO.


That could be the stupidest thing ever said... Rhoms are so much more common that geyri. That rhom will take so long to grow out, you will be lucky if he hits 10". Your looking at a 10" fish in 2014 lmao.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Very nice! Definately more unique than the Geryi IMO.


That could be the stupidest thing ever said... Rhoms are so much more common that geyri. That rhom will take so long to grow out, you will be lucky if he hits 10". Your looking at a 10" fish in 2014 lmao.
[/quote]

its not the size of the fish.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

depends on who you ask







lol anyways this is the only thing ill ever agree with dolphinswim on


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Dolphinswin said:


> Very nice! Definately more unique than the Geryi IMO.


That could be the stupidest thing ever said... Rhoms are so much more common that geyri. That rhom will take so long to grow out, you will be lucky if he hits 10". Your looking at a 10" fish in 2014 lmao.
[/quote]
What do you know guy? I said IMO more unique than his geryi. This fish doesn't have the typical rhom look and as the new owner said it is a bad a$$. He gave his geryi a chance, unlike you do with your fish and he has now found something unique. Like the owner said, if he wanted another geryi he can buy one. It's not everyday you find a unique rhom and right now, geryi are available!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Pdoggy isnt that kinda like the pot calling the kettle black ?


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Not everyone thinks geryi are the greatest thing in the world. Yes, I will admit that they are one of the harder piranha to come by. However, This keeper gave it a shot and found a fish that he truly liked better. Now you may think he is crazy but its not about you!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just stop. I already suspended Dolphin for 24 hours because I am tired of his little comments. If this guy is happy with his fish then that is all that matters...you shouldnt keep something to please everyone else...keep what makes you happy.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Ba20 said:


> I cant believe you traded a 7" inch rhom for a 5 inch rhom* as long as your happy though *


I agree pdoggy thats why i posted the above first, His new rhom looks great, im greedy though i would of tried to keep both









GG you the man


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh...Im not saying I understand it or agree...just that if he wasnt happy with the geryi then toss him back into the hobby so another person can care for him.


----------



## Hollywood3288 (Oct 17, 2010)

This fish was on hold for me and I went up yesterday to pick him and and I got a bs story from one of his employes that said someone traded a another fish for him. Either way I'm going to talk to ash and see what the F*ck his employes are doing. But comgrats on the pick up.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Figured I would sign in on my real account and not my hollywood account. I see you really did trade a Geryi for that Rhom. I think you could have got more out of Ash for your Geryi but that Diamond is a nice fish. He does have a light purple color to him. I just seen you had sent me a message but I don't log on under this account much because it won't let me view new content for some reason. Conrats on your new fish and I hope you enjoy him. Don't listen to the guys on here if you are happy with the Rhom that's all that matters. Hit me up now that I now your local.


----------



## xtwelvx (Mar 30, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> Very nice! Definately more unique than the Geryi IMO.


That could be the stupidest thing ever said... Rhoms are so much more common that geyri. That rhom will take so long to grow out, you will be lucky if he hits 10". Your looking at a 10" fish in 2014 lmao.
[/quote]

If you like geryis so much you should get a shoal of them. You must like looking at the line in between their eyes. I know what the geryi was worth and what I traded it for it's a small loss money wise for something I want. If I want another geryi in the future I can always order one. I'm happy with the rhom I got. Thanks.


----------

